# MAO Musique & Ipad



## Papadington (24 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'aimerai lancé une discussion sur la MAO sur IPAD. J'effectue passablement de tests et essais entre les applications musicale de type, beatmaker2, nlog, pop, etc et le soucis actuel, c'est qu'i 'est pas possible de synchroniser en midi et faire fonctionner toutes ces synthés en même temps afin de créer un morceau via le sequenceur en multitimbral ainsi qu'avec plusieurs machines - synthés virtuelles, comme avec un vrai séquenceur de type Cubase. Quelqu'u aurait-il une solution ou une méthode, j'arrive à commander une partie avec midibridge mais pas à créer un morceau de A à Z comme sur Mac avec Logic et des synthés extérieurs. Merci de vos avis et bonne soirée. Musicalement Votre. Papadington


----------



## Papadington (25 Septembre 2012)

Papadington a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerai lancé une discussion sur la MAO sur IPAD. J'effectue passablement de tests et essais entre les applications musicale de type, beatmaker2, nlog, pop, etc et le soucis actuel, c'est qu'i 'est pas possible de synchroniser en midi et faire fonctionner toutes ces synthés en même temps afin de créer un morceau via le sequenceur en multitimbral ainsi qu'avec plusieurs machines - synthés virtuelles, comme avec un vrai séquenceur de type Cubase. Quelqu'u aurait-il une solution ou une méthode, j'arrive à commander une partie avec midibridge mais pas à créer un morceau de A à Z comme sur Mac avec Logic et des synthés extérieurs. Merci de vos avis et bonne soirée. Musicalement Votre. Papadington


Hello, des intéressés par la MAO ? Merci de vos réponses et avis ? Belle soirée. Papadington


----------



## Papadington (4 Octobre 2012)

Papadington a dit:


> Hello, des intéressés par la MAO ? Merci de vos réponses et avis ? Belle soirée. Papadington


Pas beaucoup de créateurs de musique MAO ou ne suis-je pas sur le bon forum ? Merci de vos avis et belle soirée. Papadington ;-)


----------



## Papadington (10 Octobre 2012)

Peu d'amateurs ? Je vais essayer Audiofanzine ;-)


----------



## Papadington (16 Décembre 2012)

Amateur de MAO avec la nouvelle application Audiobus ?


----------

